# auf views anderer benutzer zugreifen



## superhero (3. Dez 2007)

hallo an alle,

die verbindung zur datenbank per jdbc ist soweit kein problem,
aber wie mache ich das wenn ich über eingeschränkte rechte verfüge

der aufbau der datenbank sieht folgendermasen aus(aus der sicht des oracle SQL Developers):

DB
-> Tables (hier sind keine drin, da nicht genügend rechte)
-> Views (hier sind keine drin, da nicht genügend rechte)
-> ...
-> Other Users
----> superhero
-------> Tables (hier sind keine drin)
-------> Views (hier sind meine views die ich brauche)
-------> ...

so bau ich die verbindung zu der DB auf:


```
...
Connection con = null;
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
String usr = "##########";
String pw = "##########";
String url = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@#####.####:1643:#####";
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, usr, pw);
...
```

wie kann ich jetzt auf die Views von den Benutzer "superhero" zugreifen?
Der Benutzername mit dem ich mich an die DB anmelde ist nicht der gleiche wie der "superhero" wo die Views hinterlegt sind.


kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

gruß


----------



## Niki (3. Dez 2007)

Sprich die View mal mit superhero.view an. Wenn dein Benutzer die Rechte gegrantet hat, sollte es so klappen. Wenn die objekte anderen schemata gehören, musst du sie immer voll qualifizieren: [schema].[objekt]. Ich hoffe ich red keine Stuss, sollte aber so funktionieren


----------



## superhero (3. Dez 2007)

hey super danke funktionier einwandfrei


----------

